# papsmears



## hbsg11 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anthem BSBS requesting to add a modifier when coding a pap, 88142 and that is a recent request by ANTHEM, otherwise they will consider the pap inclusive to the Office visit.  Does anyone know what type of modifier I need to add.?  Thanks in advance


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 11, 2010)

88142 is not a code for the OB physician to use to  do the pap.  This code is used at the lab.


----------



## hbsg11 (Feb 11, 2010)

hbsg11 said:


> Anthem BSBS requesting to add a modifier when coding a pap, 88142 and that is a recent request by ANTHEM, otherwise they will consider the pap inclusive to the Office visit.  Does anyone know what type of modifier I need to add.?  Thanks in advance



Oops, you are right, I'm coding an annual visit and an outside lab, does that mean when coding the annual visit I need to add the modifier or do I include the modifier on the 88142?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 11, 2010)

So you are paying the lab a fee and then billing the code for the lab?


----------



## hbsg11 (Feb 12, 2010)

*modifier for papsmear*

The way I'm billing it is as follows:
CPT 99395 (annual visit)
99000 lab handling
88142 pap

I'm not sure then what type of modifier does anthem need ?

Thanks Mitchell for your quick assistance...


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 12, 2010)

If you are sending the specimen to the outside lab and thy are not doing their billing, you are paying them and you are then billing the labs then you need to fill in the field on the 1500 for the outside labs and you may need a 90 modifier.  If you are not paying the lab, as they submit their own claims, then you cannot bill the 88142 at all.


----------



## hbsg11 (Feb 24, 2010)

_[COLOR="Green"[/COLOR]_
Just a quick answer Debra to thank u vm for your help. 
Could not answer u earlier, GI buck....feeling way better now...
THANKS


----------

